# Please help identify these plants



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Hello,

Thank you for helping me identify these plants. Two of these grew from what seemed like nothing and they turned into my favorites.










Please id this plant for me. It reminds me of a crypt but keeps growing tall like stem plant. Growing very slow. About six inches tall now. Leaves are 1.5-2 inches long and seem spade shaped.










Please id this plant for me. I think it is a val but I dont really know. Ive kept cork screw vals before and this is different. It is much tighter and looks crinkled like my Aponogenton. Now its about 12 inches tall and has 10 or more leaves.










Please id this moss for me. I cannot tell the difference between certain mosses.

Thank you for all of your help.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

For the moss I'm gonna guess Taiwan moss


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first is a _Polygonum_. Maybe this one but not quite getting enough light/not matured or adapted to its new environment:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/plant-id/43066-plant-id-needed-really-polygonum-sp.html

The second looks like _Echinodorus sp._ 'Vesuvius'. It is supposedly a mutation of _E. angustifolius_ that originated at Oriental Aquariums.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Cavan, the plant is all of the above...you have me curious when its larger I'll snip a portion to grow in different environment.

Thanks guys!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That second plant is like nothing I have ever seen before. I have heard mention a plant called _Crinum tortifolia_. Wonder if it could be that. How and where did you get it?


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Both were hitchikers I just planted em and hoped for the best. I will get another picture.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

It grew. Looks like a shiny ribbon. The curled leave was tangled in the bottom.










Now you can see a new plant coming out.


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

That is an absolutely fantastic plant! How lucky are you to get that by chance! If you feel like spreading it to England after it's bulked up I know somewhere over here where it will be welcome!  

Seriously does anyone know where it is sold if it really is a spiral E.angustifolius? I have the straight species, but that would go so well with my Crinum calamistratum...

The way it's sent out a runner is just like my angustifolius BTW so I do think Cavan was right.


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

That runner looks vallisneria's runner to me Very nice plant, wish I have some...


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

I was thinking the same thing. If it is a Vallisneria, it is the first one I have ever seen with bullated (bumpy looking) leaves.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

The plant in question is most definitely Echinodorus angustifolias 'Vesuvius'. It's an isolated mutation that is marketed by Oriental Aquarium. I was fortunate enough to obtain some of this from a friend about a year ago and it's making it's way around the hobby, apparently even by mistake now too. 

Here's a link to another picture for comparision: http://www.floraquatic.com/administrer/upload/050407_170225_PEEL_GQa72q.jpg


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

Thanks to everyone for their input.


----------

